

Announcing Support for Impala with Amazon Elastic MapReduce - tlipcon
http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2013/12/12/announcing-support-for-impala-with-amazon-elastic-mapreduce/

======
grantjgordon
Has anyone comparison tested Impala + EMR and Redshift?

~~~
tristanz
It's unlikely to be much different than the recent Berkeley benchmarks, since
they all ran on AWS:
[https://amplab.cs.berkeley.edu/benchmark/](https://amplab.cs.berkeley.edu/benchmark/)

~~~
grantjgordon
Thanks! Hadn't seen these before.

